# How to keep your pigeons healthy !!



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

#1 >> *Buy a 6 inch scraper....*

#2 >> GET your new SCRAPER and >>SCRAPE YOUR LOFT/PERCHES>>>>*USE IT ALOT !!!!...USE IT ALOT !!!...USE IT ALOT !!!*

#3 >> Take pictures AFTER you use your scraper....

#4 >> Feed your pigeons AFTER you use your scraper.....

#5 >> Take pictures after pigeons eat ALL their feed ....

#6 >> Scrape up and REMOVE all feed in the loft....

#7 >> Remove feed even if you feed in a Feeding Tray at NIGHT !!

#8 >> Remove and clean water drinker at dusk......

#9 >> Replace water drinker in morning with a little Apple Cider Vinegar in it...

#10 > SCRAPE UP the loft and Perches etc....

#11 > REPEAT #2 untill you wear it out !! Then Buy another one FAST !!

PS: The fastest way to get SICK pigeons ??...IS....Let their FEED get INTO THE POOP...PIGEONS EAT FEED/POOP....That ENDS their LIFE on earth !! 

A WORD TO THE WISE IS SUFFICENT... To Many pictures on this board with pigeon FEED in POOP !! Your asking for trouble if you don`t quit doing that....I Hope you all will learn...If you LOVE your birds as I do....You will do steps #2 to #11....Alamo


----------



## Desone (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Is it easier to scrape a painted or unpainted loft?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I love your advice Alamo! Truth with a smile!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

DESONE...I prefer an UN-Painted loft...The wood will/can breathe.....My dad many years ago used to paint (was not paint)the loft with a *paste*,that was used to kill mites/flys/louse etc...This stuff was banned for use a long time ago also....Found not to be very good for humans to breathe....Alamo


----------



## wingpatch (Mar 15, 2011)

how much apple cider vinegar & how often ??


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

You can give ACV every day if you wish....8 to 10 drops per gallon...If you are giving the birds medicines etc,DO NOT GIVE the ACV....It only can be given to the birds,if you are not giving anything else...That`s the safest way to do it....I even have it in my water as I am breeding babies....Alamo


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lol ....this made me laugh to day


----------



## wingpatch (Mar 15, 2011)

*?*



wingpatch said:


> lol ....this made me laugh to day
> by........ blongboy.
> 
> ?????


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been told to let my water sit for a 24 hour period to let chlorine/bleach evaporate...I used to do this in my plant growing days, because the chlorine would degrade or dseroy the additives...is this true for my pigeon products?
I use ACV, Probiotics, Garlic in the water(not in the same week)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

atvracinjason said:


> I've been told to let my water sit for a 24 hour period to let chlorine/bleach evaporate...I used to do this in my plant growing days, because the chlorine would degrade or dseroy the additives...is this true for my pigeon products?
> I use ACV, Probiotics, Garlic in the water(not in the same week)



The chlorine will kill probiotics. It kills good and bad bacteria. I have read that you should at least age the water that way when giving probiotics.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great advise!
I have 'well' water......sweet!
6" scraper is great for perches........I use an ice scraper (metal on a 5' pole) for the floor......I'm 56  I don't want to bend over any more than I have to


----------

